# 714 log dumper



## JMedwick (Feb 11, 2017)

On to the next project. I have a busted up 714 log dumper. JB Weld is at the ready to deal with the cosmetic stuff. 

My problem is getting the solenoid to work. I took it apart and found that the wire that lead from the truck with the shoe to the solenoid was detached. Removed the old solder, cleaned the top of the rivet good (including steel wool) and soldered the wire back on. Cleaned the wheels and put the metal one on the same side as the base post (same side as the shoe in this case). Cleaned off the shoe too. 

Put the car on the test track with the 712 special rail section. Hooked it up the the transformer and button, but when pressed the solenoid won’t fire. I touched the 712 end of the wire directly to the shoe while prsssing the button. Wouldn’t fire. I touched the end of the wire to the rivet while pressing the button. Wouldn’t fire. Touched the end of the wire to the wire that leads to the solenoid while pressing the button and... it fires, but the solenoid starts smoking and it see sparks coming from the metals wheels. 

Any idea what wrong?


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Are the metal wheels(should be two axles) on the opposite truck from the one with the shoe? Also, make sure the wires from the trucks haven't cut the insulation from rubbing the solenoid cover. The other thing to check is to make sure that the truck with the metal wheels is completely isolated with a fiber washer between the truck and frame and a fiber bushing on top that the rivet goes thru. Hope this helps.


----------



## JMedwick (Feb 11, 2017)

Spent some more time with this tonight. Firber washers etc are all in place. Put the metal wheels on the opposite side from the shoe and now I can trigger it without the solenoid smoking. 

Cramden, can you email more what you meant by the sentence below?



cramden said:


> Also, make sure the wires from the trucks haven't cut the insulation from rubbing the solenoid cover.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

JMedwick said:


> Spent some more time with this tonight. Firber washers etc are all in place. Put the metal wheels on the opposite side from the shoe and now I can trigger it without the solenoid smoking.
> 
> Cramden, can you email more what you meant by the sentence below?


Hmm... wasn't the clearest sentence. What I meant was the wires coming from the rivets to the solenoid move when the trucks pivot. I was looking at my 914 log car as my 714 is the earliest type that uses a 710 special track section. Anyway, on the 914 there is a metal cover over the solenoid held by 4 small screws. The wires run next to the cover and wasn't sure if maybe the insulation on those wires may have rubbed thru exposing the bare wire contacting the cover. Your 714 might have a slightly different set up but hope this makes better sense.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

One other thing I forgot to mention, when you install the 712 rail on the layout depending on which side the logs are getting dumped, make sure the metal wheels on the truck are on the base post side of the track. If not, just switch the wheels around on the truck so that they ride on the base post rail.


----------



## JMedwick (Feb 11, 2017)

Ah... that makes sense regarding both the wires inside of the car and the base post wire. I adjusted the metal wheels to be on the base post side. I double checked the internal wires and the mesh casings are still intact. 

I also unsoldered the wire from the solenoid to the shoe and tried to attach it to the metal truck with just electrical tape. Tested it all again, but as with before, if I touch the 15v line to the shoe or to the truck or to the shiny rivet, the solenoid won’t fire. It only fires if I touch the 15v line to the wire that leads from the solenoid to the shoe. There are no insulators on the truck or the rivet. But the rivet acts like it doesn’t conduct electricity. 

Any other ideas?


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Something doesn't add up here. Have you checked continuity from the shoe thru the truck to the rivet? If that checks out then the only other thing I can think of is are the wires coming off of the solenoid covered with insulation? If not, and they're bare then they are enameled wires and you might have to scrape off the enamel at the end maybe about a 1/4 inch and then solder to the rivet. Hopefully this might be of help.


----------



## JMedwick (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks for all your help Cramden. Finally got back to this tonight. Removed the enamel, resoldered the wire and now it works!


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Hurrah!!!:appl: Glad you got it figured out and working. Are you having fun yet?


----------

